# **Charm's Foaling Thread**



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

My AQHA mare Charm is very close to foaling so I decided to make a thread so I can share with everyone.
She is 10 years old and is due Feb. 1. But I wouldn't be surprised if she foaled a little early.
This will be her 7th foal and after this baby she will get a well deserved break. 
She just started to bag up. And of course here are some pictures of my girl!































The sire: AQHA/APHA sorrel stallion


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW can't WAIT to see this baby - keep the pictures coming we LOVE pictures ;-)


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

**Subbing


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing.. I love the daddy


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of Charm from this morning...










































She's not to impressed with this whole pregnancy thing...


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

she is a beautiful girl!♥ & the stud is very handsom! cant wait to see the baby!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

subbing


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is lovely and I look forward to following her progress 

I am wondering though if either your mare or the stallion have ever been tested for frame overo. Just curious since they are both having the white on their face stretch wider above their eyes which is something the frame gene likes to do 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks so much, I really love this girl!
No, she has not been tested for it but the stallion has and he is LWO-N/N so there is no chance of a lethal white. And they are also HYPP N/N.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

iluvhorses018 said:


> Thanks so much, I really love this girl!
> No, she has not been tested for it but the stallion has and he is LWO-N/N so there is no chance of a lethal white. And they are also HYPP N/N.


Awesome


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful girl!!! Cant wait to see the babe!!!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are some new pictures of Charm from today. Her bag is getting a little bit bigger but other then that no real change. The baby moves around alot! Poor Charm!














































Boobie shot!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing! Both mom & dad are gorgeous!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw, subbing! Mama looks like a doll and Daddy is very handsome


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What are the plans for the foal just out of curiosity?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

I plan on making this foal my next show prospect! 
Here are some pictures of Charm from last night getting in her beauty sleep. 


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Subbing! Hoping you a smooth and happy foaling!!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

can't wait to see pictures of a beautiful and healthy foal. Hoping for a save delivery for both momma and baby.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see a baby! Both parents are gorgeous!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable snuggled up in her bed


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Since last night Charms bag has become much bigger and her tailhead and her vulva are more relaxed! Her milk is still yellowish but is getting cloudy and sticky. So hopefully I'll have a foal in a week or two! 
Picture of me doing foal watch:









Bag shot:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww is she on mare stare?? I'd love to watch!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Best of luck!! Hope all goes swimmingly!!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

No I'm not on mare stare. I wish!! My internet is way to slow.  I just started to test her milk and her calcium is only at 100 and her pH is at 8.4.



















She was not a happy camper today!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

the anticipation!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

wont be long now!!!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

YAY! Another foaling thread!! Your mare is beautiful...can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Still no baby. Charm is getting more uncomfortable by the day. Her bag is alittle bigger and her butt is like jello.  But her calcium and ph levels are still the same. I don't think she has dropped yet. In the photos of her she looks way smaller then she really is. I really don't like this waiting game! 
















































Sorry for the picture overload!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh you don't have to apologize for pictures! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

She is getting close.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I love her face! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## madhouse (Nov 17, 2008)

oo im so excited i hope everything goes xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madhouse (Nov 17, 2008)

*ok xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Doesn't look like it's going to be long now.... How EXCITING!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl. Very very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Charms calcium level is now at 200 and her pH is now at 7.8. It finally started to change! Yay!! Her bag is very warm and she's swishing her tail a lot. Here are some new pictures I took of Charm tonight. 



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Woo HOOOO!! This is exciting! GO CHARM GO!! hehehe!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Just found this thread and I am so excited!!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

So close!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just tested charms milk. Her calcium level has spiked to 400! And her pH level has come down also!! Of course she will foal during the coldest weather we have had this winter. It is going to get down to -8 F tonight. It looks like I'm sleeping out in the barn tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Exciting!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my! You could always bring her into the living room....just sayin'. :wink::lol: 
Good luck and definitely keep us posted!!! We're all keeping our fingers crossed for an easy delivery and a healthy foal!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

No baby yet... Her milk today is white/yellow and very sticky. So we will see what tonight brings. Hopefully a healthy foal. Thanks so much for all the nice comments! You guys are the best! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

We have WAX!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay! That's exciting!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

SOON. 

Heres to a happy, healthy baby and lots of heat lamps, blankees and straw!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

:happydance: Squeeeeeeeeeee!!! This is almost too exciting to stand! I can't wait to meet this li'l one!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope it warms up a bit for the foaling.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I am sooooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the good vibes! its going to get down to -9 tonight. But I got the heat lamps and foal blanket ready. 

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They always pick the nastiest, coldest windiest time they can to foal, and then wait until you have to go in and use the restroom or warm up to foal.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She certainly looks very ready!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Hope all goes smoothly for you and Charm! To a happy an healthy foaling! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Court0991 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope all goes well


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

She is here!!! Charm foaled a beautiful filly at 10pm. Everything went great with the delivery. Now here are some pics. 
































































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

She is so cute. Finally some new foal pictures. Happy that everything went well.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats! Such a gorgeous foal and mother.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cutie!! Love the pic of mama and baby kissing, congrats!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats! Love the chrome on that little girl. Name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! She doesn't have a name yet. But I'm very open to suggestions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats 

Precious little girl


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats! She's adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay!! Congratulations! She is adorable. Love her face markings. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my, how did I miss this. Your baby is stunning. She sure is a pretty little thing, probably enough white over her knees for regular APHA papers too?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your pretty little filly.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

:clap:She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Congratulations on your new, and perfect little lady! 
And, Charm, you did a great job, mama! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats on your filly she is adorable!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats to horse mommy and hoo-man mommy!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Ummm.... we NEED more pictures here or we'll all die frome cuteness withdrawl. Jus' sayin.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this! Congrats on a beautiful filly!!!!! She reminds me of Indy.......


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats! she is adorable!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Awwwe, Congratulations


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,what a sweetie! Congrats on your new girl.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! What a beauty


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!  The vet was out today and gave them both a clean bill of health! 
As requested more pics!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Double SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE!! I love the one with her tongue sticking out! LOL! I'm glad she and mama are doing well and got a clean bill of health. That's the best news of all!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

She is so darn cute. I want to take her home!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

What a cutie! Congratulations.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So adorable! Congrats!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

She's stunning!!! Congrats on the beautiful filly!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

moar photos please


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are some new pics of my little girl from today 









Miss Charm...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

A www so precious!! I love her facial marking. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I just LOVE that pink nose!!

Want to tickle it and make her stick out her tongue...


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Good to hear mamma and baby are doing well and checked out great! She is so precious. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

My sleepy girls...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is just adorable! Congrats & hope it warms up a bit for you there.


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

It has been awhile since I posted on here so I thought I'd share some new pictures of Cleo. She's alittle over a month old now and growing like a weed.  the pictures go from 2 weeks old to today. 
























































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

I see you!!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

There's more updated pictures on the previous page.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Love this!









She's got SUCH personality and such an expressive face lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a bum on her! She's adorable. Looks like she will grow fast, so take lots of pictures, as there's no going back. And we love seeing Her Cuteness!


----------

